# Mrs. Brain reports I've bombed by Zenom too!



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* OK, I'm out of town, so I get the (now all to common) text message with a stern note from Mrs. Brain about my new honey-do list activity of getting and installing another mailbox. It appears that Zenom has decided to include me in his first two bomb campaign.

*Pinky:* I don't know how you ended up in the same bombing as Shuckins?

*Brain:* It is interesting, but unlike Shuckins I can not launch a counter assault until after Zenom has moved. Silly noob, don't you realize that I will now target your new house? I will find you, and I will destroy that mailbox, and the yard, and the...

*Pinky:* Well played Zenom, but he will find you...

*Brain:* I will post pics when I arrive home and survey the damage?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

No worries its just some Antonio y Cleopatra Grenadiers I bought from the store. I heard those were your favorite smoke and at like $3 for a 100, I bought so many I had them delivered on a palette.

Enjoy.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Dang Andy. Going for the big dogs on your first two bombs. Good job, I like the way you work.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

max gas said:


> Dang Andy. Going for the big dogs on your first two bombs. Good job, I like the way you work.


I wish I could have sent out a couple more, but I don't have enough of the quality sticks yet to make it worth wild. I am getting there though  If I had my stash built up there would have been more than 2 bombs sent.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

zenom said:


> I wish I could have sent out a couple more, but I don't have enough of the quality sticks yet to make it worth wild. I am getting there though  If I had my stash built up there would have been more than 2 bombs sent.


I hear that bro, but we gotta start somewhere!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Good God Zenom, and I thought I was out of my mind! I'm going to enjoy watching the destruction you unleashed on the Brain and also the destruction they're going to send back your way. opcorn: Well played sir, well played!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

zenom said:


> No worries its just some Antonio y Cleopatra Grenadiers I bought from the store. I heard those were your favorite smoke and at like $3 for a 100, I bought so many *I had them delivered on a palette*.
> 
> Enjoy.


That's too funny .... but I would love to see the look on Ian's face if that ever happened.....


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> That's too funny .... but I would love to see the look on Ian's face if that ever happened.....


Careful you might be next. Muhahaha


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

great target Andy, lately he has been the target of many bombs and maybe a massive counter assault on Ian will hopefully slow the devastation he's been dealing out. can't wait to see the destruction


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> great target Andy, lately he has been the target of many bombs and maybe a massive counter assault on Ian will hopefully slow the devastation he's been dealing out.


 Doubtful....


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> great target Andy, lately he has been the target of many bombs and maybe a massive counter assault on Ian will hopefully slow the devastation he's been dealing out. can't wait to see the destruction


I think the only way to slow him down is drown him in deliveries. Same with shuckins.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

zenom said:


> I think the only way to slow him down is drown him in deliveries. Same with shuckins.


There's no such thing as slowing either of those nutcases down. The more you drown them in deliveries the faster bombs leave their lairs.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> There's no such thing as slowing either of those nutcases down. The more you drown them in deliveries the faster bombs leave their lairs.


*Brain:* I wouldn't lump us together. Herfabomber and I are nutcases, Shuckis is simply the master of this domain. We play only because he allows us to.

*Pinky:* And then there is Zilla...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I wouldn't lump us together. *Herfabomber and I are nutcases*, Shuckis is simply the master of this domain. *We play only because he allows us to*.
> 
> *Pinky:* And then there is Zilla...


WOW and WOW!! I dont know that I've ever seen a truer or more prophetic post on Puff since I've been here!! :jaw:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> WOW and WOW!! I dont know that I've ever seen a truer or more prophetic post on Puff since I've been here!! :jaw:


You want a true post?

All you llamas be crazy.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> You want a true post?
> 
> *All you llamas be crazy*.


Well said David. I totally agree> And ..... I have personal friends and family that will attest to the fact that I, PERSONNALY, have lost my mind!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I wouldn't lump us together. Herfabomber and I are nutcases, Shuckis is simply the master of this domain. We play only because he allows us to.
> 
> *Pinky:* And then there is Zilla...


While Shuckins is a different kind of nutcase than you or the Herfabomber, no one can send out as many bombs as he does without being a little off their rocker. As for Zilla....Zilla just be scary when he gets mad!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well said David. I totally agree> And ..... I have personal friends and family that will attest to the fact that I, PERSONNALY, have lost my mind!!


No worries, Shawn. It's no doubt probably at the bottom of a pool in Aruba somewheres...

:ss


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* I found your new address.

*Pinky:* No need for satellites....

*Brain:* I'll wait until you close on the new location before I bomb it.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I found your new address.
> 
> *Pinky:* No need for satellites....
> 
> *Brain:* I'll wait until you close on the new location before I bomb it.


No way thats even possible. I demand proof by posting the #'s of the address.

If you do have it I would totally be curious as to how you got it hahaha.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> No way thats even possible. I demand proof by posting the #'s of the address.
> 
> If you do have it I would totally be curious as to how you got it hahaha.


I'll PM it to you


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok, don't mess with Ian, he PM'd me and he definitely found a way to track me down haha. He did it a completely different way too than me steeling addresses from pictures on here and blowing them up on photoshop.

Diabolical mouse is he. No wonder they call him "The Brain".

Well played.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

he's a very cunning mouse. it actually scares me the way he does what he does. no one is safe


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

INSANITY!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

So the Russian warehouse I ordered his AyC Grenadiers from said it was their largest order ever and sent over a couple pictures.

Six Palettes of these things.









Here is just one palette.









You better get a bigger humidor my friend.

NOTE: Yes I know its bad photoshopping, but I am a software developer, not a photoshop guy.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Zenom's going to get destroyed worse than Mr. Dave. This is going to be awesome opcorn:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I wouldn't lump us together. Herfabomber and I are nutcases, Shuckis is simply the master of this domain. We play only because he allows us to.
> 
> *Pinky:* And then there is Zilla...


yeah...we're all just kids playin' in the sandbox...Shuckins built the sandbox and made Zilla the sandbox monitor.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

zenom said:


> I think the only way to slow him down is drown him in deliveries. Same with shuckins.


Nope....there's only one way to slow down that little freakin' mouse and I'm savin' that surprise for the next round:tape2::tape:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah...we're all just kids playin' in the sandbox...Shuckins built the sandbox and made Zilla the sandbox monitor.


And Dr. Bomb is sandbox maintenance, Cuzilla is activities manager, and Unc-Zilla is well.... He's not allowed to touch anymore.

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> As for Zilla....Zilla just be scary when he gets mad!


Trust me my friend, you have no idea.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah...we're all just kids playin' in the sandbox...Shuckins built the sandbox and made Zilla the sandbox monitor.


Sure you got that the right way around?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Sure you got that the right way around?


I don't think he does...

I think the relationship is a bit more like the two bullies in A Christmas Story. Zilla is big and wears a coonskin hat. Shuckins just was influenced by the wrong guy and fell into the bad crowd and is now the little guy that lets Zilla enforce. When (if) Zilla goes down he will turn and run to get the teacher or Ralphies mom... :wink:

In the mean time he pops out and we run screaming and every once in a while he pins one of us down til we yell uncle.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> In the mean time he pops out and we run screaming and every once in a while he pins one of us down til we yell uncle.


*Brain:* I didn't yell or say uncle, I just simply bribed Shuckins to arbitrate on my behalf, with a wish list cigar, and Zilla agreed to a Grrrrrrrr. We are still not sure what that means but we are still here, so it has to be good. Right?

*Pinky:* Narf! We still live!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

See I think of the Shuckins/zilla relationship more like this....Shuckins is Paul Newman,the coach, and Zilla is like all three Hansen brothers from Slapshot.

or

Shuckins=Grtezky....zilla=marty McSorely


or

Shuckins= Cuss Demato....Zilla=Mike Tyson


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I didn't yell or say uncle, I just simply bribed Shuckins to arbitrate on my behalf, with a wish list cigar, and Zilla agreed to a Grrrrrrrr. We are still not sure what that means but we are still here, so it has to be good. Right?
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! We still live!!!


Sounds like you took the Randy strategy...










Randy lay there like a slug! It was his only defense. :wink:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> See I think of the Shuckins/zilla relationship more like this....Shuckins is Paul Newman,the coach, and Zilla is like all three Hansen brothers from Slapshot.
> 
> or
> 
> ...


I think you are close, but as much as this pains me in my Red Sox bones...

Shuckins = Babe Ruth... Zilla = The bat... or the other way around, still not sure.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

the_brain said:


> I think you are close, but as much as this pains me in my Red Sox bones...
> 
> Shuckins = Babe Ruth... Zilla = The bat... or the other way around, still not sure.


Did someone say Red Sox?










Sorry I had to, I have the hat on. I am a Tigers fan though, the hat was just on sale REALLY REALLY cheap.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> Did someone say Red Sox?
> 
> Sorry I had to, I have the hat on. I am a Tigers fan though, the hat was just on sale REALLY REALLY cheap.


*Brain:* WHAT?!?!?!

*Pinky:* That was a mistake!!! You have no idea how pissed he is about the Sox right now!!! Last time he was that pissed off was when Bobby Hebert threw an interception to Deion Sanders to kill the Saints first chance of the postseason!!! Narf!!!

*Brain:* And you can buy as many houses as you want... I will find you....


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Why would Sox fans be pissed right now?

what just cuz the manager that won the first world series in decades is gone now?

and cuz the architect, the phenom, the genious gm theo is going to the cubs?

cuz Lackey can't handle the bright lights of Boston and should have stayed here in SoCal?

I don't get it.....oke:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* WHAT?!?!?!
> 
> *Pinky:* That was a mistake!!! You have no idea how pissed he is about the Sox right now!!! Last time he was that pissed off was when Bobby Hebert threw an interception to Deion Sanders to kill the Saints first chance of the postseason!!! Narf!!!
> 
> *Brain:* And you can buy as many houses as you want... I will find you....


Dont blame me, blame walmart for offloading all their boston red sox items. Maybe i will send you a tigers hat so you wont feel so bad.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Why would Sox fans be pissed right now?
> 
> what just cuz the manager that won the first world series in decades is gone now?
> 
> ...


*Brain:* Not the safest move you have ever made, so now go to the troop rally and win that lockbox and it's key. I will include some packing materials with that key to put you out of your misery...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> Dont blame me, blame walmart for offloading all their boston red sox items. Maybe i will send you a tigers hat so you wont feel so bad.


*Brain:* CLOSE ON THAT HOUSE SO I CAN END THIS!!!!

*Pinky:* I think he means you, not this...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Not the safest move you have ever made, so now go to the troop rally and win that lockbox and it's key. I will include some packing materials with that key to put you out of your misery...


At this point the lockbox MAY be out of reach, we shall see,... but having suffered the life of a 49ers fan for the last 20ish years, and the life of an LA Kings fan since their origin, I feel its my right to poke fun at recently successful sports franchises currently experiencing turmoil....

and I'm a smart-ass, well at least half of one :mrgreen:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> At this point the lockbox MAY be out of reach, we shall see,... but having suffered the life of a 49ers fan for the last 20ish years, and the life of an LA Kings fan since their origin, I feel its my right to poke fun at recently successful sports franchises currently experiencing turmoil....
> 
> and I'm a smart-ass, well at least half of one :mrgreen:


As a 49er fan you had Montana and then Young. And now you have Harbaugh as your coach (and as a Colts fan I fully understand the importance of a good coach as Caldwell isn't qualified to coach peewee). Really not much to complain about as a 49er fan.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> As a 49er fan you had Montana and then Young. And now you have Harbaugh as your coach (and as a Colts fan I fully understand the importance of a good coach as Caldwell isn't qualified to coach peewee). Really not much to complain about as a 49er fan.


uh yeah, except the fact that we drafted alex freakin smith instead of aaron rodgers, and in the last 15 years we have been terrible....oh and the one chance we have to finish dead last and pick up andrew luck, his freakin college coach comes in and starts winning...

didn't caldwell take you to an afc championship...and who needs a coach when you've got manning...all you need is a decent defensive coordinator

montana and young were great, but the franchise has been a smoldering pile of crap since then....


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

OK, I'll definitely give you the Alex Smith thing. Didn't realize Aaron Rodgers was in that same class...ouch. Harbaugh will take you places though. He's one of the big reasons I'm a Colts fan as one of my first memories as a Colts fan was him taking us to the AFC championship game in 95. Also, Caldwell did nothing to assist in the AFC Championship, all Manning. That's all fine and dandy until Manning goes down and now we're the laughing stock of the NFL. You're right about the defensive coordinator thing too and while Coyer's not as bad as Caldwell, he still needs to go.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

any real football fan is not laughing at the colts...you lose the 2nd best qb in the history of the game (my montana bias is showing) and its going to be a shitty year....and I will concede that it was all manning getting to that afc championship, but look it at this way, you are going to get andrew luck who can sit behind manning a couple of years and learn from the best...being out here on the west coast I see a lot of andrew luck and that dude is for real...they are saying marino arm, elway athleticism and a freakin stanford brain...you guys are going to be fine...just need a couple of D-tackles and your all good


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yep, getting to draft Luck makes this year all worth it. We've actually got a rookie DT that was looking really good before he got hurt too. I always liked Montana, so it's cool that you put him over Manning even though you're wrong. As long as it's always Manning>Brady, I'm cool.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

oh manning>brady is not question in my mind bro...manning and bilachek would have rings on 10 fingers right now


now back to the thread lol

sorry for the late night derailment of your thread Ian...you can have it back now:bump2:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* CLOSE ON THAT HOUSE SO I CAN END THIS!!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* I think he means you, not this...


Trust me, been working on it. Now it's Wednesday the 19th supposedly. I started this process July 15th. Murphy's Law has been in FULL EFFECT for this home purchase. But with a view like the following out of my kitchen / dining and out of the walkout basement I couldn't give up on it.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> Trust me, been working on it. Now it's Wednesday the 19th supposedly. I started this process July 15th. Murphy's Law has been in FULL EFFECT for this home purchase. But with a view like the following out of my kitchen / dining and out of the walkout basement I couldn't give up on it.


*Brain:* Like the view.... Not closing until Wednesday.....

*Pinky:* New plan!!!

*Brain:* Yes, new plan, now we bomb the old house and the new one... Hope you like hotels... Old House 9405503699300250739636


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Guess I need to make a trip to home depot and buy a few new mailboxes. 

The new house has plenty of space for my cigar bomb laboratory. So be careful. That palette of Grenadiers, very well could come to your doorstep. Now I might have to send a Tigers Jersey and a Hat, that way you have a team to support in the postseason for the next 10 years while the Red Sox rebuild.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Like the view.... Not closing until Wednesday.....
> 
> *Pinky:* New plan!!!
> 
> *Brain:* Yes, new plan, now we bomb the old house and the new one... Hope you like hotels... Old House 9405503699300250739636


Well Ian, we just did another unplanned duo attack. Should both hit on Monday.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

you and Ian are like brothers of a feather....perhaps Ian will decide to defect to the ocean with us!:mischief:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> you and Ian are like brothers of a feather....perhaps Ian will decide to defect to the ocean with us!:mischief:


He likes to have wars with Herfabombers too. Jump in Brain, the water's fine!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

no response? I will take that as him considering the offer:evil:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> no response? I will take that as him considering the offer:evil:


Something tells me I don't see the_brain jumping ship.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

zenom said:


> Something tells me I don't see the_brain jumping ship.


Comments like that will just cause more damage to your mailbox Andy.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Comments like that will just cause more damage to your mailbox Andy.


And remember what comes around goes around. In less then 30 days I will have more addresses, and a much larger humidor.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

zenom said:


> And remember what comes around goes around. In less then 30 days I will have more addresses, and a much larger humidor.


Andy would make a good llama. Lots and lots of threats, never any action.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Andy would make a good llama. Lots and lots of threats, never any action.


Ouch. Oh Dan, my local B&M has a ton of seconds and such, maybe I will buy about 30-40 packs and send just to you. That way you will have something to smoke when all your squid buddies have been destroyed by the ZK's.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> no response? I will take that as him considering the offer:evil:


Now that Pete and I have become best buds, no way... Hey Pete 9405503699300250995315


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

zenom said:


> Ouch. Oh Dan, my local B&M has a ton of seconds and such, maybe I will buy about 30-40 packs and send just to you. That way you will have something to smoke when all your squid buddies have been destroyed by the ZK's.


i took a massive hit from some of the ZKs, and I'm still standing good sir...

Dan, he may make a good ZK, but he may also make a good squidoke:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

zenom said:


> That way you will have something to smoke when all your squid buddies have been destroyed by the ZK's.


We managed to survive as 3 against the llamas. What makes you think we are gonna end up destroyed now that we have grown exponentially?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> We managed to survive as 3 against the llamas. What makes you think we are gonna end up destroyed now that we have grown exponentially?


Because you have guys up'd the ante. Now you have made it personal. I have a feeling the board might be less a few squids after the ZK's retaliate (from total devastation). I am just an innocent bystander, but brains is usually > brawn. Notice there are fewer ZK's and a lot more squids, I have a feeling they will counter the nuclear devastation cigar bombs.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

zenom said:


> Because you have guys up'd the ante. Now you have made it personal. I have a feeling the board might be less a few squids after the ZK's retaliate (from total devastation). I am just an innocent bystander, but brains is usually > brawn. Notice there are fewer ZK's and a lot more squids, I have a feeling they will counter the nuclear devastation cigar bombs.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


As 3 we managed to bomb all the llamas at least twice. That was a pretty big ante.

As far as brains. Just because they have a person named Brain doesn't mean they have a lot of them. The llamas have been used to flexing their brawn for a long time as the only big dogs in the yard. They haven't had to use those brains in a long time.

The playing field has changed my friend. Stay tuned for the fun.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> As 3 we managed to bomb all the llamas at least twice. That was a pretty big ante.
> 
> As far as brains. Just because they have a person named Brain doesn't mean they have a lot of them. The llamas have been used to flexing their brawn for a long time as the only big dogs in the yard. They haven't had to use those brains in a long time.
> 
> The playing field has changed my friend. Stay tuned for the fun.


well said David....and look, we even hijacked The_Brain's thread:kicknuts:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Hijack this!!

Fist off the note. Love the artwork.










Here is the damage from the bombing. Nice hit, now close on that house!!! A fake address will not save you in puff. We have our ways as you now know..


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome looking sticks. Another big hit to the mouses den, or whatever you call it.

Props to you Andy for using a fake return address and making it known. Well played sir! They will find you after the move though.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> They will find you after the move though.


*Brain:* Already have...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Already have...


Yeah it's almost scary that he did, and how he did. No one is safe!!!


----------

